# first prime lens for mirrorless camera. help :)



## jamiebonline (Feb 10, 2015)

hi everyone, 

so i got a sony alpha a5000 the other day after reading a lot of reviews of entry-level cameras at that price. it's quite cheap now since the a5100 came, i guess. it came with a kit lens. 16-50. i hardly used the lens at all because it can't be much good, from what i have read. i am used to a 50mm 1.8 on my nikon dslr. i guess image quality can not equal that in terms of sharpness from a micro four thirds camera but at least i can move closer to it.  

what good value lenses would you recommend? i mostly want to do street photography and also since it is a crop body, i need to think about that. maybe this leads to the question, what is the best lens for street photography. 
so far i have read very good things about the Sigma 30mm 2.8 dn art. There is also a 19mm version. 

thanks for any tips and advice


----------



## LakeFX (Feb 10, 2015)

Is your Nikon full frame or crop? If crop, then it has the same crop factor as the Sony and you'll want something in the same focal lengths you already like.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 10, 2015)

I shoot a lot of Street. Any lens can be used for Street, as lenses get longer and wider you have to stretch your imagination in order to accommodate longer and wider lenses.  Most Street shooters use lenses in the Full Frame focal lengths in and about - 30mm to 40mm range, give or take 5mm. In APS-C format, this would mean 20mm to 28mm. As you are new to photography and Street, I suggest in-between the two lenses you suggested. The 30mm may be a bit too long and you'll be frustrated that you're a bit too close to fully capture what you see and the 19mm may be a bit too wide and you're a bit too far away to fill the frame. But between the two you suggested go with the 19mm and crop in post.


----------



## SnappingShark (Feb 10, 2015)

I would go for a 17mm 1.8 or a 24 1.8

They'll probably give you the better shots for street photography - allowing you to be discreet, too!


----------



## Ido (Feb 10, 2015)

jamiebonline said:


> i hardly used the lens at all because it can't be much good, from what i have read.


Forget that (though a different word starting with the letter f is better suited here). 
Have you actually tried using the lens? What do *you* think about the results—are they good enough?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2015)

Zeiss Touit 32mm f 1.8 Lens Sony E-Mount 2030-678 B H Photo

Zeiss Loxia 35mm f 2 Biogon T Lens for Sony E Mount 2103-749

Most people get the Sony 35mm f1.8 or the Sigma 30mm ART for a "normal" lens.

I personally would go wider.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2015)

FYI, the SELP1650 is not a bad lens.
It can be used quite effectively for street photography ... and it is really small.

another expensive suggestion:
Sony SEL24F18Z 24mm f 1.8 E-Mount Carl Zeiss Sonnar SEL24F18Z


----------



## jamiebonline (Feb 12, 2015)

I have decided to get the Sigma 30mm 2.8 which I believe will be 45mm on my a5000. Since the cropping does not change angle of view, if I got a 19mm, every shot would be very distorted. I feel it might be too specialist(?) Although I enjoy using very wide angles sometimes for vista shots, I think on the street and out and about around the city, a more 'normal' focal length might be in order. What I really want is a 35mm but 45mm for now.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2015)

Sigma AF 19mm f 2.8 EX DN Sony E mount - Review Test Report - Analysis


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Sigma AF 19mm f 2.8 EX DN Sony E mount - Review Test Report - Analysis



Great center resolution on that lens, but utter RUBBISH performance at the edges of the image, at all apertures....the 50% drop in edge performance vs the center is gonna' be noticeable I would think...this is a horrible differential! I do not think I have ever seen such a substantial center/edge difference as this Sigma shows in their test result graphs.

mtf.png


----------



## Ido (Feb 13, 2015)

jamiebonline said:


> Since the cropping does not change angle of view,


What do you mean? That's basically _the only thing_ that the crop factor directly affects!
Forget about crop factors, as you're only using one sensor format: APS-C. Have you had a chance to actually use the 16-50mm you already have? If so, you should be familiar with its focal lengths, and know what to expect from each focal length. Or, perhaps, you should use it a bit to become familiar with the focal lengths, and see which one you like best.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2015)

Opps, wrong lens link
Sigma AF 30mm f 2.8 EX DN Sony E mount - Review Test Report - Analysis

though the 16-50mm might be generally better at 30mm ... though still not great.
Sony E 16-50mm f 3.5-5.6 OSS PZ SEL-1650 - Review Test Report - Analysis


----------



## LostLensCap (Feb 14, 2015)

I have the 16-50 on my a6000.  It is fine from 18-50.  f8.


----------

